# Steiner wird wieder Vater



## Claudia (22 Aug. 2012)

* Olympia-Pechvogel im privaten Glück Steiner wird wieder Vater *

*...aber seine sportliche Zukunft lässt er offen*

_Bei Olympia in London haben wir alle um Matthias Steiner (30) gebangt. Dem Gewichtheber fiel eine Hantel in den Nacken._
Zum Glück geht es dem Sportler gut. Jetzt spricht er in der „Gala“ so privat wie nie. Und er verrät: Frau Inge (42) ist im vierten Monat schwanger. Sie freut sich auf das zweite gemeinsame Kind: „Ein wunderbares Gefühl! Wir haben uns erst einmal innig umarmt und gesagt: Jetzt wird unsere Familie perfekt.“ Die beiden haben mit Felix (2) schon einen Sohn.
*Matthias Steiner sorgt für positive Schlagzeilen, nachdem er uns bei Olympia alle schockte. Ihm fiel sein 196-Kilo-Gewicht in den Nacken.*
Steiner lebensfroh: „Wer nie Risiko eingeht, der lebt zwar sicherer, aber auch langweiliger. Das habe ich schon von meinem Vater gelernt.“ Selbst einen der schwersten Schicksalsschläge musste er verarbeiten. Seine erste Frau Susanne kam 2007 bei einem Auto-Unfall ums Leben.
*Privat hat Steiner sein neues Glück gefunden. Aber wie geht es sportlich weiter?*
Der Goldmedaillen-Gewinner von 2008: „Ich trainiere, sobald die Verletzung abgeheilt ist, normal weiter. Dann schauen wir, was die Zukunft bringt.“ Steiner lässt seine Zukunft als Gewichtheber offen. 
_Vater-Glück, Olympia-Unfall, Verlust der ersten Ehefrau – Matthias Steiner weiß, dass es im Leben Größeres als den Sport gibt..._


_Quelle:Bild.de
_​


----------



## Sachse (22 Aug. 2012)

glueck09 Matthias

haste dir mehr als verdient :thumbup:

Gibt's bald nen Chemnser mehr :WOW: (auch wenn du nicht mehr dort wohnst, dennoch ein halber wird's  )


----------



## Q (23 Aug. 2012)

na dann halten wir mal die Daumen... :thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Aug. 2012)

Tausend andere Männer werden auch Väter!!!


----------

